# SO WHOS READY FOR LING TO SHOW UP!



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i know im ready forem to get here just gotta practice up on my shots


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

i've been on the tower of my boat all day throwing jigs at bukets in the neighbors yard. only 2 more weeks i think.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

3 weeks before we start putting in tower time


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

ya same here zac only i got a whole feild to do it in ha, i still got a spot on your boat?? i cant wait any longer


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

yup


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

k sweet


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

better bring that "A" Game


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whats a ling?


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

a ling is another name for a cobia....


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

When do lings show up?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

haha, well i give them 2 more weeks b4 i start puttin time in on the pier


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>haha, well i give them 2 more weeks b4 i start puttin time in on the pier


it will be longer than that, the water wont be anywhere near warm enough, march 20th will be my first day


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *kingling (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>haha, well i give them 2 more weeks b4 i start puttin time in on the pier
> ...


I agree that it will be a little bit later than last year but I think the fish know when the days are getting longer as well. Hopefully this is the last freeze...im not holding my breath though.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Just looked at the 10 day. 1st week of March is looking better...the lows are about average but the highs are about 6-8 degrees lower than the average.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the ling are still heading south!


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

ya i hate cold weather, they need to hurry up im gettin tired of staring at my rod waiting for somthing to happen


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn sure wont be on that big dock, im ready for a boat thou! :usaflag


----------



## TEXfisher21 (Mar 1, 2010)

When do the ling start showing up??


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i give them a week or two more and it will start up


----------

